# idées de widgets



## Manu (10 Mai 2005)

Maintenant que Tiger est là, et que beaucoup commencent à apprécier par ci par là ses différentes nouveautés, il est peut être temps de passer à l'étape suivante.
On a vu que Dashboard constituait une bonne opportunité pour développer assez simplement de petites applications assez utiles et d'accès instantané. 
Je voudrais ouvrir ce thread (je ne sais si c'est fait déjà) qui constituera une sorte de réserve ou chacun viendra 'déposer' une idée de widget . D'autres pourront s'ils le veulent former des groupes pour proposer des solutions et pouvoir les réaliser. Cela permettra d'alimenter une cagnote de widgets .

Allez c'est parti.

Je propose que l'on s'attelle sur une widget assez sympa et qui peut faire des petits. De quoi s'agit-il?

Eh bien souvent il arrive que l'on reçoit un coup de fil de la part des potes pour improviser une sortie ciné par exemple. 

Ce serait sympa de savoir à quelle heure la prochaine scéance de star wars dans les salles de ciné situées aux alentours du lieu de rendez-vous.

Donc une widget à qui je donne le lieu du rencart (à Paris dans le 13 ème) et l'heure ( 19h) et qui me donne la liste des salles aux alentours et les horaires.

Cette widget on peut l'étendre aux restos, parcs, ..etc. ainsi de suite.

L'idée serait de proposer une widget assez générique qui fonctionne sur des données localisées (Paris, Londres, etc..).

Les gens d'une ville pourront par exemple constituer les données de leur localité pour étendre les possibilités de la widget tout au long de sa vie.

Un exemple excellent d'utilisation de Core Data en l'occurence.

Qui a une proposition?


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Mai 2005)

Un widget qui suit l'état de ses enchères sur eBay


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Mai 2005)

Un widget "grille des programmes TV"


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

Le widget avec mes heures de cours et qui me dit à quelle heure je dois décendre de mon appart en courant pour pouvoir entrer en cours sachant que la tolérance de retard est de 5 minutes


----------



## iMax (10 Mai 2005)

Un widget "déplacer la discussion" spécial modo


----------



## iota (10 Mai 2005)

Salut.

Arrêtez moi si je me trompe... 
Les widgets du type "horraire de ciné" ou "grille des programmes" vous voullez les faire fonctionner en utilisant des services qu'on trouve sur le net (genre allociné ou guitele.com...).

Le problème, c'est qu'il va falloir parser les pages HTML pour en extraire les infos intéréssantes... 
C'est faisable, mais ça n'assure pas la pérénité du widget (si la page HTML change, on peut se refaire un parser...).

Le mieux c'est de ce baser sur des flux RSS ou XML, le problème c'est qu'on en trouve très peu pour ce genre d'application (programme télé, horraire ciné...).

Bon sinon, pour trouver les cinémas d'une ville, avec allocine c'est pas trop compliqué, il suffit d'utiliser ce lien : http://www.allocine.fr/recherche/?motcle=75008&rub=3
Le champ motcle correspondant au code postal ou le nom de la ville.
Ca nous donne la liste de cinéma et leur grille horraire.

@+
iota


----------



## Nioube (10 Mai 2005)

surtout que balooners a fait le widget allocine dans le sujet ad'hoc


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Mai 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Arrêtez moi si je me trompe...
> Les widgets du type "horraire de ciné" ou "grille des programmes" vous voullez les faire fonctionner en utilisant des services qu'on trouve sur le net (genre allociné ou guitele.com...).
> ...


:modo: Faut se tenir au courant


----------



## iota (10 Mai 2005)

A ma connaissance (après consultation des sources ce week-end), le widget de balooners ne parse pas les pages HTML d'allocine pour en extraire les informations intéréssantes.
Il pré-rempli les champs des formulaires d'allocine et retourne la page web résultat correspondante. 
Peut-on me le confirmer ? (j'ai pas encore pu essayer.... n'ayant pas de mac sous la main au moment du test).

Je pense que Manu pense à un widget plus "élégant" qui regroupe les informations de façon claire direcetement dans le widget.

@+
iota


----------



## jahrom (10 Mai 2005)

Moi j'aimerai un widget qui me dit si mon patron est de bon humeur ou bien de mauvais poil, histoire de se mettre en condition avant d'arriver au taf...

merci d'avance....


----------



## jahrom (10 Mai 2005)

Je voudrais aussi un widget avec un compteur qui se remet à zero tous les 28 jours....avec un décalage de 5 jours a chaque fois...

Histoire de prédire les humeurs de ma femme...:rateau::casse:


----------



## Nioube (10 Mai 2005)

c'est pour celà qu'il a ouvert un sujet dans dévelopement web, pourquoi pas l'aider plutôt que d'en redemandé un  ?


----------



## iota (10 Mai 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas l'aider plutôt que d'en redemandé un  ?


Où t'as vu que je lui en redemande un... 
J'ai juste fait des remarques "techniques" concernant la réalisation en général d'un widget basé sur un service web existant...

@+
iota


----------



## Balooners (10 Mai 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> A ma connaissance (après consultation des sources ce week-end), le widget de balooners ne parse pas les pages HTML d'allocine pour en extraire les informations intéréssantes.
> Il pré-rempli les champs des formulaires d'allocine et retourne la page web résultat correspondante.
> Peut-on me le confirmer ? (j'ai pas encore pu essayer.... n'ayant pas de mac sous la main au moment du test).
> 
> ...




Oui c'est tout à fait ça. Mais concernant ce Widget précisément, je suis dessus afin de parser les pages Html c'est pour cela que j'essaye de me documenter un peu histoire de comprendre comment fait on puis j'essayerai d'intégrer les résultats dans le Widget, je suis dessus là... J'en profiterai pour refondre la gueule du Widget car elle ne me plaît pas. Mais je ne vous garantie pas quand est ce que ça sera fait.


----------



## bouilla (10 Mai 2005)

Un widget "radio réveil" avec itunes !!


----------



## petit-jean (10 Mai 2005)

Un widget pour faire briller le soleil et chanter les oiseaux!!!!!!!


----------



## valoriel (10 Mai 2005)

petit-jean a dit:
			
		

> Un widget pour faire briller le soleil et chanter les oiseaux!!!!!!!


j'adopte


----------



## MacMadam (10 Mai 2005)

*Bélier, Taureau, Gémeaux... *Le Widget qui vous donne l'horoscope du jour, de la semaine ou du mois

*Allez-y, Ce n'est pas le bon moment, Oubliez-le... *Le Widget qui répond avec conviction à toutes vos questions existentielles.


----------



## petit-jean (10 Mai 2005)

Un widget qui vous montre ce qu'il y a derrière vous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## takamac (10 Mai 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Un widget "radio réveil" avec itunes !!



J'avais la même idée   

J'ai déjà fait un petit applescript qui permet d'activer/désactiver et régler l'heure d'un réveil en musique. Il allait "bêtement" remplir le fichier cron en y mettant une nouvelle ligne qui lançait un autre fichier applescript qui pilotait itunes (choix d'une playlist, mode aléatoire, lecture).

Je pense que ça doit être faisable avec dashboard.   

Les limitations que j'avais rencontrés :
- Nécessité de ne pas éteindre et de ne pas mettre sa machine en veille.   
- Pas d'API applescript pour sélectionner la source (le script avait pour vocation de diffuser la zic sur une borne airport express).

Concernant le premier point, j'ai vu qu'on pouvait programmer la sortie de veille dans les préférences systèmes. Si on peut piloter ça, alors il y aura tout ce qu'il faut pour démarrer/sortir de veille le mac.

Côté UI, il faudrait  :
- un bouton activer/désactiver
- un champ pour régler l'heure (ou autre élément graphique)
- une liste qui récupère dynamiquement les playlists d'itunes et qui permet d'en choisir une (au dos du widget)  

Ce sera p'tet pas le widget le plus élégant qui soit, mais c'est faisable non ?   

Et pour ajouter ma pierre à l'édifice, je propose :
*un widget qui permet de s'endormir en musique* 
(choix durée, volume qui décroît progressivement, puis mise en veille/extinction)


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Mai 2005)

takamac a dit:
			
		

> Et pour ajouter ma pierre à l'édifice, je propose :
> *un widget qui permet de s'endormir en musique*
> (choix durée, volume qui décroît progressivement, puis mise en veille/extinction)


S'il pouvait en plus  utiliser le détecteur de luminosité des PowerBooks et des nouveaux iMacs, ce serait ultime :style:


----------



## valoriel (10 Mai 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> S'il pouvait en plus  utiliser le détecteur de luminosité des PowerBooks et des nouveaux iMacs, ce serait ultime :style:


et communiquer via airport aux volets, lampes et autres sources lumineuses :love:


----------



## jahrom (10 Mai 2005)

Je veux un widget qui change la litière du chat...:mouais:


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Mai 2005)

:modo: Jahrom : 3 posts = 3 trolls

A croire que certains ne savent pas où est le bar  :hein:


----------



## jahrom (10 Mai 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> :modo: Jahrom : 3 posts = 3 trolls
> 
> A croire que certains ne savent pas où est le bar  :hein:



Petitjean en est à deux...

Je reste en tête...

PS : tu devrais écrire en vert


----------



## jahrom (11 Mai 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> S'il pouvait en plus utiliser le détecteur de luminosité des PowerBooks et des nouveaux iMacs, ce serait ultime :style:



Et la, c'est pas un troll....

Mille excuses  m'en retourne au bar...


----------



## iota (11 Mai 2005)

Salut.



			
				Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est tout à fait ça. Mais concernant ce Widget précisément, je suis dessus afin de parser les pages Html c'est pour cela que j'essaye de me documenter un peu histoire de comprendre comment fait on puis j'essayerai d'intégrer les résultats dans le Widget, je suis dessus là... J'en profiterai pour refondre la gueule du Widget car elle ne me plaît pas. Mais je ne vous garantie pas quand est ce que ça sera fait.


OK, c'est bien ce que j'avais compris 

Je me demande si il ne serait pas plus intéréssant d'héberger (sur un compte free par exemple) des scripts PHP qui font le parsing et renvoient des flux XML.

Les widgets utiliseraient alors ces flux XML. L'avantage et que si le site change sa mise en page, il ne faut recréer que le parser coté serveur web. Et donc, il n'est pas nécéssaire de redistribuer un nouveau widget.

On peut meme imaginer faire un squelette de widget ("vide") capable de parser les flux XML (que l'on "normaliserait") réutilisable pour créer facilement un widget complet. Ce squelette pourrait également fournir des fonction de scrolling ou d'animation de base réutilisable (voir les exemples Apple).

@+
iota


----------



## Manu (11 Mai 2005)

Beaucoup ont tendance à oublier la philosophie derrière les widgets et les confondent à des applications de type alerte. On active ou on consulte le résultat de l'exécution d'une widget en activant Dashboard. Ainsi on active dashboard le temps de consulter quelques widgets puis on le desactive et on continue à faire autre chose. Des applis du genre reveil matin, etc  à mon avis ne rentrent pas dans la catégorie des widgets.
En gros le but d'une widget c'est de donner une info au moment où on en a besoin sans passer par des opérations fastidieuses.


Pour la widget des scéances de ciné, il me semble que l'on peut demander à certains organismes comme l'UGC, la  ratp, la sncf,  l'accès sécurisé aux fichiers d'horaire en xml.  Par contre je ne sais s'il faut s'abonner et quelles sont les modalités. Si certains peuvent se renseigner. Je vais le faire de mon coté. 

Pour la partie développement, avec Core data c'est assez facile à faire.


----------



## takamac (11 Mai 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Beaucoup ont tendance à oublier la philosophie derrière les widgets et les confondent à des applications de type alerte. On active ou on consulte le résultat de l'exécution d'une widget en activant Dashboard. Ainsi on active dashboard le temps de consulter quelques widgets puis on le desactive et on continue à faire autre chose. Des applis du genre reveil matin, etc  à mon avis ne rentrent pas dans la catégorie des widgets.
> En gros le but d'une widget c'est de donner une info au moment où on en a besoin sans passer par des opérations fastidieuses.




Je ne suis pas complètement d'accord   

Ce que j'entends par widget "réveil matin" c'est un widget qui pilote l'heure et l'activation/désactivation du réveil. L'appli qui pilotera itunes et se déclanchera à une heure précise, elle, sera totalement indépendante du widget (un applescript en l'occurence).

De mon point de vue, c'est donc un widget qui rentre principalement dans la catégorie "widget qui pilote une application".

Pour ce qui est du choix d'une playlist, on est en plein dans le rôle d'un widget je pense.
Pour ce qui est de la partie marche/arrêt et réglage de l'heure, c'est plus discutable, mais ça me semble conforme au widget d'un point de vue ergonomique en tout cas.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## azéron (11 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Un widget spécial "refurb"
> 
> Facile à développé, c'est juste une fenêtre qui affiche "aucun produit disponible cette semaine"
> Le must serait que ce widget ne fonctionne que pendant les heures d'ouverture du refurb :love:
> ...


excellente idée


----------



## Manu (11 Mai 2005)

Takamac, présenté comme tu l'as fait est plus compréhensible. En effet une widget pilotant une appli xexterne pour obtenir un certain résultat même à une date ultérieure,  je suis d'accord.


----------



## kisco (13 Mai 2005)

est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait adapter un des nombreux widgets des pages jaunes à une version Suisse ?

http://www.pagesjaunes.ch 
http://www.pagesblanches.ch


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

Et pourquoi pas un widget google mail ?


----------



## iota (13 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas un widget google mail ?


Ca devrait être assez simple à faire dans la mesure ou gmail fournis un flux atom (XML) qui liste les derniers messages non lus.

@+
iota


----------



## kisco (13 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas un widget google mail ?



Gmail checker existe, ici :

http://www.dashboardwidgets.com/showcase/details.php?wid=116


----------



## mitch1979 (13 Mai 2005)

Et pourquoi pas un widget "MacGé" avec des éléments du tableau de bord (discussions suivies, messages privés...), un système de recheche dans les forums, des alertes pour signifier les nouveuax messages des discussions suivies, la liste des connectés...

Perso, j'ai pas encore Tiger, mais je sens que je vais m'éclater avec ce gadget made in Apple !

m


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (13 Mai 2005)

> Et pourquoi pas un widget google mail ?


ben pourquoi un widget pour ca ? suffit de laisser mail tourné et de lancé tout les 10 min un prélevement sur le serveur gmail non ? 
j'ai l'impression que j'ai rien compris ou que je dis une grosse connerie ...


----------



## bouilla (13 Mai 2005)

En complémnt du widget "fêtes" j'aurais bien vu un pti widget censé rappelé les anniversaires, ça me serait pratique a moi..   Mais bon c'est le genre de trucs qui devrait arriver rapidement sur les sites americains ou autres.


----------



## Didjo (13 Mai 2005)

un widget pour OS X.3 pour gratuitement télécharger 10.4... :d Nan franchement 130 ils abusent !!! enfin ça a jamais changé...

un widget pour mettre de bonne humeur

un widget pour voir les réponses des forums sans devoir y aller (ou l'on peut configurer quels sites on veut) et un bouton pour direct arriver sur la page "répondre"


----------



## claque2000 (13 Mai 2005)

Nan c'est vrai ça 130 euros pour une mise à jour majeure chez Apple, 260 chez Microsoft. Puis c'est vrai, y'a des nouveaux trucs en plus bien sympas entre Panther et Tiger, alors que entre 2000 et XP, jles cherche toujours les nouveautés et améliorations. A part linux et freebsd, y'a pas d'os gratos, et on est loin de la beauté IHM de macos avec un nunux. De là à raler faut ptet pousser ...


----------



## Didier Guillion (14 Mai 2005)

Euhh ? 
Ce genre de sujet ne sera pas mieux à sa place dans le bar ?
Vous savez ce ne sont pas les idées qui manquent mais plutot les développeurs et le temps au développeurs...

Cordialement


----------



## molgow (14 Mai 2005)

En effet, j'aimerais bien qu'on reste dans le cadre de ce sujet. Pour rappel, cette discussion a pour but de créer un espace où chacun peut apporter une idée de widget, y compris ceux qui n'ont pas de notions de programmation, mais faites tout de même un effort pour pas proposer n'importe quoi non plus ! 
 Et si vous voulez digresser sur le prix de Mac OS X, allez le faire dans Réagissez.

 Merci


----------



## ange (15 Mai 2005)

un widget calculatrice !
enfin, je veux dire une version de la calculatrice proposée par Apple, mais qui marche avec la virgule du clavier numérique...

Car moi, je trouve pratique de n'avoir qu'à faire F12, taper rapidement le petit calcul dont j'ai besoin, et hop revenir à l'appli en cours (en plus, comme on voit en grisé ce qu'il  a en dessous des widgets, c'est pratique pour faire le petit calcul)
Et ça évite d'avoir une calculatrice sur son "vrai" bureau alors qu'on est face à un ordinateur !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

J'ai une idée de widget , mais j'ai pas la moindre notion de programmation : un widget kochonland qui me prévient quand il y a des évènements particulier : kochon malade, champ infesté, des bottes de pailles pas cher sur le marché des éleveurs ça serait super super super !!!


----------



## kisco (17 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une idée de widget , mais j'ai pas la moindre notion de programmation : un widget kochonland qui me prévient quand il y a des évènements particulier : kochon malade, champ infesté, des bottes de pailles pas cher sur le marché des éleveurs ça serait super super super !!!


alors pour moi ce sera volontiers la même chose pour mon pinguin de www.liveonbankiz.org


----------



## DarKOrange (17 Mai 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> alors pour moi ce sera volontiers la même chose pour mon pinguin de www.liveonbankiz.org


 
ben si y'en a un qui peut faire les deux je prends


----------



## cassandre57 (23 Mai 2005)

Un widget qui me dirait « bonjour ! ça va ? t'as bien dormi ? » 
(et m'apporterait le café ! ça ferait des vacances à mon mec !)


----------



## macmaniac (23 Mai 2005)

Un widget qui suit les enchères sur eBay moi ça m'intéresse carrément.D'ailleurs c bizarre que c'a n'aie pas été déjà fait. Les widgets ebay sont un peu spartiates et ne permettent que de rechercher.


----------



## PinkTurtle (23 Mai 2005)

Et un widget qui affiche les discussions suivies de MacGé ? ( pas tout le tableau de bord, ca ferait trop je pense)..... ca, ca serait super COOOL  

Vous voulez pas vous y mettre, les pro des widgets? :rose: :love:


----------



## Diablo42 (25 Mai 2005)

Une widget qui propose la liste des logiciels correspondants à une tache et la possibilité d'en lancer un.

Exemples: 
on tape au clavier: 
photo -> photoshop, iphoto, aperçu...
Divx -> D3vision, handbrake, VLC, Quicktime,...

Bon je crois que vous avez compris le principe  

Ok c'est un truc de feignant mais perso qui utilise Quicksilver (sous panther) ça me parait plus fonctionnel comme truc.

Edit: on pourrait peut être pour cela créer un fichier listant les mots clé associés à chaque logiciel. Cette liste pourrait être mise à jour par chaque utilisateur et la maj stockée sur internet. Comme ça la liste des mots clés et des logiciels grossirait très rapidement et finirait par être exhaustive.
Le widget gérerait donc cette liste comme une base de donnée mots-clé/logiciels.
Enfin je vois plutôt le truc comme cela


----------



## cassandre57 (25 Mai 2005)

macmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Un widget qui suit les enchères sur eBay moi ça m'intéresse carrément.D'ailleurs c bizarre que c'a n'aie pas été déjà fait.


Ça existe si tu utilises iSale : il te met un widget pour suivre tes enchères !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2005)

J'espere que m$ travaille déjà sur un widget entourage.


----------



## cassandre57 (25 Mai 2005)

Sinon, une idée très sérieuse pour qui se sent de la développer :
Salut et Fraternité mériterait de devenir un widget, vu sa nature (calendrier)


----------



## cassandre57 (25 Mai 2005)

cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, une idée très sérieuse pour qui se sent de la développer :
> Salut et Fraternité mériterait de devenir un widget, vu sa nature (calendrier)



Lâchez l'affaire ! J'ai suggéré ça au développer de ce petit soft, qui m'a gentiment répondu :



> Bonjour,
> 
> je suis en train de travailler sur une version Cocoa de Salut et Fraternité. C'est en bonne voie. La version sera utilisable sous Panther et sous Tiger. Un des premiers avantages par rapport à la version courante est que le logiciel devrait peser dans les 500 ko au lieu des 3,5 Mo actuels.
> 
> ...


----------



## pixarius (6 Juin 2005)

cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> Ça existe si tu utilises iSale : il te met un widget pour suivre tes enchères !



Tu utilises isale ? Moi j'ai mis le 1.7 mais ça ne fonctionne pas dans les widget :'(

Je vois la liste mais la mise à jour -qui fonctionne dans le menu d'ichat/dashboard- ne se répercute pas dans le widget ebay (1.0 ?) les onglets avec les prix restent déespérément vides ! (-,--) alors qu"il y a des enchères dessus ! 

Avez-vous une idée pour mon problème ?

Je suis sur G5, Tiger, isale 1.7...


----------



## p4bl0 (6 Juin 2005)

'va peut-être falloire un truc pour émuler les PowerPC...:hein:
Ça serait cool de pouvoir faire tourner les ancienne Applis juste en pressant [F12] !! 

Comment ça c'est pas le rôle d'un widget  :mouais:


----------



## digiduck (7 Juin 2005)

bonjour,

je voudrais un petit gadget simplement capable d'afficher une page web ? est-ce possible ?


----------



## jojoleretour (7 Juin 2005)

moi je veux un widget qui me previenne qd un nouveau message est arrivé ds mon salon de discussion preferée comme macG!


----------



## Balooners (7 Juin 2005)

Tu n'as qu'a utiliser les Flux Rss des Forums  Avec un Widget RSS


----------



## Didjo (7 Juin 2005)

Moi je clique sur répondre que j'ai pas encore ma nouvelle idée 

Et dabor j'ai proposé le wid qui te dit tes réponses de tes forums... na...

bon alorun widget qui te dit au bou de quelque heures (ou quelques jours dans mon cas) «tu crois pas qu'il faudrait prendre l'ai la ?» ou autre...


----------



## RICOOL (11 Juin 2005)

Un widget : bonnes nouvelles du monde et du jour 

Un widget : horoscope de mon chat et ses humeurs du jour (si il compte pioncer toute la journée ou chasser les oiseaux sur le balcon et me mettre des plumes de partout ou me faire une belle m... au milieu du salon parce qu'il a eu la flemme d'ouvrir la porte pour accéder à sa litière)

Un widget : oui pour les anniversaires du jour 

Un widget : pour les traux de pollution sur la capitale et les médocs qu'il faut prendre aujourd'hui pour arrêter d'avoir la gorge qui racle et les yeux qui brulent

Un widget : coloré, sonore et sympa pour les agendas du jour

Un widget : pour me dire quelles fringues il faut que je mette

Un widget : pour me rappeler que la vie est une merveille mais qu'elle passe vite et qu'il faut trouver une idée par jour pour la rendre encore plus belle  

Un widget  qui peut me dire où je peux trouver la femme de ma vie


----------



## blabla2004 (13 Juin 2005)

Salut aux développeurs,

Il serait sympa d'avoir un dico en français via dashbaord.

Je ne sais pas si ça existe déjà, mais j'imagine que ça ne doit pas être chinois pour vous de réaliser un petit truc sympa.

Voici un très bon site qui propose un dictionnaire: 
http://www.lexilogos.com/francais_langue_dictionnaires.htm 

Je suis graphiste de formation et je n'aurai aucune difficulté de réaliser une interface pour cette application.

Dans l'attende de vos nouvelles, je vous souhaite à tous une très bonne soirée.


----------



## lithium (15 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir, existe il un site ou un tuto expliquant le developement d'un widget?
Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

Un widget qui m'explique comment ça marche un mac !!!!!


----------



## Didjo (17 Juin 2005)

lithium a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir, existe il un site ou un tuto expliquant le developement d'un widget?
> Merci.


Ouai j'aime bien l'idée ! 
(et vive smiliz )


----------



## kisco (18 Juin 2005)

lithium a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir, existe il un site ou un tuto expliquant le developement d'un widget?
> Merci.



directement à la source chez Apple : 
http://developer.apple.com/document...ial/index.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP40001340

et en ayant installé les outils developpeurs, tu as des widgets d'exemple pour chaque fonctionnalité, hello world, tourner la face, scroll, resize, etc...

ou au pire il suffit de mettre "dashboard widgets tutorial" dans google


----------



## argothian22 (18 Juin 2005)

Il faudrait inventer un Widget Loto -  Qui nous donnent les numèros du Loto à l'avance

ou 

Un Widget Femme - Qui nou aiderez à mieux les comprendre (à mon avis plus complexe à réaliser que le widget Loto)


----------



## valoriel (19 Juin 2005)

Bon les enfants, reprenons! Ici ce n'est pas le bar, c'est un tradada pour poster ses idées de widgets. Le but de la chose et que chacun puisse dire quel genre de widget il aimerait voir développer. Donc les idées farfelus (les intéressés se reconnaîtront), une de temps en temps pourquoi pas, mais sans arrêt...

Donc faîtes un effort!

Et pour le widget LOTO, c'est une bonne idée, il faudrait pouvoir afficher les résultats de différents tirages (loto, euromillion, keno...)


----------



## lithium (19 Juin 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> directement à la source chez Apple :
> http://developer.apple.com/documentation/AppleApplications/Conceptual/Dashboard_Tutorial/index.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP40001340
> 
> et en ayant installé les outils developpeurs, tu as des widgets d'exemple pour chaque fonctionnalité, hello world, tourner la face, scroll, resize, etc...
> ...



Merci pour l'info


----------



## patrickw59 (26 Juin 2005)

Bonne idee ce flux de discussion. Bravo.
J'ai beaucoup fouillé les sites proposant des widgets. Il y a des outils formidables proposés par des développeurs (souvent) américains et (parfois) européens.

Bonne idée d'avoir un réveil dans le Mac qui active Itunes à une heure donnée.
cela m'interesserait beaucoup.


----------



## grandcru (27 Juin 2005)

j'ai apprécier le widjet i cal évents ,ne saviez vous pas, si il y a en projet ,un widjet correcteur de grammaire.


----------



## simox1 (15 Août 2005)

Dites!!! Est ce que c'est possible de developper un Annuaire téléphonique du MAROC  j'ai essayer de le developper en minspirant de celui de apple (Phone Book) mais j'arrive pas à trouver les liens de recherche


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Août 2005)

digiduck a dit:
			
		

> je voudrais un petit gadget simplement capable d'afficher une page web ? est-ce possible ?


Safari Light


----------



## simox1 (15 Août 2005)

non mais un widget spéciale comme phonebook!!


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Août 2005)

Je répondais à digiduck


----------



## simox1 (15 Août 2005)

oups excuse moi !!


----------



## -Virginie- (20 Septembre 2006)

Ce qui serait franchement pratique, et je ne crois pas qu'il y en ait même si je peux me tromper ce serait un widget conjugueur qui ouvrirait une page de bescherelle pour un infinitif donné. Il y a un site pratique qui fait ca : www.leconjugueur.com. 
(Enfin en tous cas à moi qui suis toujours en train de douter sur les fins de mes verbes ça me serait bien utile!:rose: )


----------



## Zeusviper (20 Septembre 2006)

-Virginie- a dit:


> Ce qui serait franchement pratique, et je ne crois pas qu'il y en ait même si je peux me tromper ce serait un widget conjugueur qui ouvrirait une page de bescherelle pour un infinitif donné. Il y a un site pratique qui fait ca : www.leconjugueur.com.
> (Enfin en tous cas à moi qui suis toujours en train de douter sur les fins de mes verbes ça me serait bien utile!:rose: )


http://www.sarbamac.ch/applications/verbulator.php?w=1280&
et 
http://www.sarbamac.ch/applications/verbulator_mini.php

ca n'affiche pas toute la table mais déja bien pratique!


----------



## p4bl0 (20 Septembre 2006)

-Virginie- a dit:


> Ce qui serait franchement pratique, et je ne crois pas qu'il y en ait même si je peux me tromper ce serait un widget conjugueur qui ouvrirait une page de bescherelle pour un infinitif donné. Il y a un site pratique qui fait ca : www.leconjugueur.com.
> (Enfin en tous cas à moi qui suis toujours en train de douter sur les fins de mes verbes ça me serait bien utile!:rose: )


tu trouve sur leurs site une appli mac (et windows) qui fait &#231;a tr&#232;s bien, pas besoin que ce soit un widget, en plus l'appli marche off-line aussi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Septembre 2006)

Moi, j'aimerai bien un widget pour les horaires des bus et trams de la Communauté Urbaine de Bordeaux.


----------



## Alex6 (21 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Moi, j'aimerai bien un widget pour les horaires des bus et trams de la Communauté Urbaine de Bordeaux.



Bonne idée, avec une alerte quand le tram est en panne !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Septembre 2006)

Alex6 a dit:


> Bonne idée, avec une alerte quand le tram est en panne !



Je le prends souvent en ce moment : il marche très bien.


----------



## -Virginie- (22 Septembre 2006)

Zeusviper a dit:


> http://www.sarbamac.ch/applications/verbulator.php?w=1280&
> et
> http://www.sarbamac.ch/applications/verbulator_mini.php
> 
> ca n'affiche pas toute la table mais déja bien pratique!



Merci beaucoup!


----------

